# 24" MTB or 24" BMX



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have been trying what type of riding I want to do. I have tried everything. I believe I want to get a 24"specific bike and I have basically decided I want to get a DMR Transition, only thing stopping me is the price tag, $710. 

Before I go on and by this, is there any other bikes out there that I should look at. I looked at the eastern Trail digger and I think the DMR components beat the Eastern out. I also looking into DK, but I never really heard of them that much and the DMR components list still beat it out IMO. Anything else out there I'm over looking.


----------



## chewymilk99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Is this a better price?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-DMR-T...hash=item220380446178&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

That is a better price. thanks for finding that for me. I havn't looked on ebay yet. I always have bad luck shopping on ebay.


----------



## chewymilk99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well i didn't quite find it for you, I found it for myself. I'm in the same boat kinda on the decisions. The only thing stopping me from buying the DMR is the weight. Or what I think is the weight. I can't seem to get a straight answer from any website or person about how much this bike weights.
If you do get it be sure to post your impresion and specs (and the weight) 

Stay away from the Eastern just because the frame isn't all CrMo (just the front triangle)


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

Personally Since I am 220lbs and break almost everything I ride the weight is not a big issue to me, but if I get it I will post weight.


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

I think Jon @ Old Skool Cycles can get one more Nighttrain 24". I think there is 1 more in the country. I have had mine for a couple of years now and Love it. Mine is pretty tricked out but stock they are very good. www.oldskoolcycles.com Here is a picture of mine. Jim


----------



## kitch (Apr 5, 2009)

THAT^ is a sick bike!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Here you go, since you don't care about weight.... Specialized P-Street 24" on craigslist in Flagstaff Arizona for $350 complete.

http://flagstaff.craigslist.org/bik/1067932588.html


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

If you want to go 24" BMX bike, there are TONS of options. Do some research and you'll find dozens of options.

I have a Standard 125R. It's a race frame, but it is american made chrome moly and the best riding bike I've raced in ages. S&M makes and amazing bike as well. Go check out VintageBMX.com and do some research over there. I think you'll find there are many stronger options that the DK and Eastern that many people find in their early search.


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the website I will look into it.


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

Don't forget Fit bikes makes a 24. We have one at the shop and it loks great. The one I've seen is all black but they also make a chrome. Under 600$ complete with sealed wheels, real three piece cranks, s&m one-o-one pedals and a few other nice parts.

http://fitbikeco.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=118&Itemid=110


----------



## EverydayCommutr (Mar 8, 2005)

Sunday! is making a 24" cruiser with bmx geometry. Do a search on it and you'll see Jim C doing some tricks on it. He says that sometimes he forgets that he's on a cruiser and not his 20" bike. I'm in the same boat as you and I've seen the Tonic Fall Guy, Eastern Night train 24", and P45. I think I'm leaning towards the Model C, personally. I've got a hankering for steep head angle, short chainstays, high bb, 14mm axles, 110 spacing and rigid fork.


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have been looking a the GT Ruckus UF 24. The model C looks really good. Do you think crusier would hold up to some abuse of riding everything? also does Sunday have a website. I can't find any websites that sell sunday stuff  whats up with that?


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

the fit CR24 is setup really nice for $550. the Easterns are not all cromo only the front triangle is. The We The People Avenue is nice but the wheelset is cheezy. Giant makes a nice 24 but the gearing is off it is geared more for racing then dj/park or street. 
Identiti from England is a great company and they make alum and cromo 24" specific bikes/frames or 26 or 24 compatible frames/bikes


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

the p-streets are really nice but rare


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

I actually already had a P-street at one point but it got stolen out of my house along with some other stuff 

Well I have sold both of my mountain bikes now, so my shopping for a new bike has started Hopefully I will find something soon.


----------



## elaxerata (Sep 2, 2008)

I just bought an 05 P-Street a week ago... lotta fun. Haven't had the chance to do some serious riding with it though...


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

I ended uo buying the fit cr24 from the shop last weekend. It's a fun bike. Manuals are quite a bit easier than on my next gen dirt bike but it still hops better than the mob I had. It's a good compromise. 

One thing I don't like: the damn seat post is about two inches long. Why are all bmx bikes being built like that now? I can't even pinch the seat with my thighs when doing bar spins or no-handers. I have one ordered for it but it's a pain when the come from tha factory like that.

But the bike is great other than that! I'm not the best at being smooth and I'm still learning to ride out my 180 bunny hops so I'm hard on back wheels. So far so good, nothing bent or broken.

I am going to have to find a piece of orange plastic gass line to protect the non-drive side chain stay when grinding. I tend to smash into them pretty hard if I miss.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

still tossing around that cr24 idea just a little spendy for a cruiser but it is speced nicely


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah it's not much of a cruiser and more of a street bike built to 24 inch wheels. I don't think you can find a better parts package on another complete. But that's my opinion!


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

I am acutally going to go today and most likely end up buying a Felt Brink. I figure its only $400 plus the frame comes with a lifetime warrenty, I know the wheels are weak but I planned on hand building a set for the bike.

http://www.feltbmx.com/09/product.asp?catid=1582,1584&pid=8876


----------



## chain_slap (Aug 28, 2008)

I have been riding street/trails with a 2005 Redline MX24 Cruiser. I replaced the cheap cranks with some Primo's and even with the stock cheap wheelset have had pretty good luck with stair cases and small drops. I think I have less than $300 invested in the bike. If you want to keep up with the trends the cruiser complete bikes get a little bit more pricey, pivotal posts, cassette drives, etc......


----------



## DSSK (Mar 24, 2007)

you've never heard of DK??????

khe pygmy $530

dk cygnus 24 are cheap and the WHOLE frame is 4130


----------

